# Rockler Safety Power Tool Switch 1/3 off



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

*Rockler Safety Power Tool Switch 1/3 off with free shipping*

Just got an email from Rockler for their "last chance before Christmas" sale and among other goodies is the Power Safety Tool Switch for $20, down from $30. Free shipping, too.

As a raw noobie, I know I'm way more attracted to buttons and flashing lights when it comes to tools and accessories than is needed, but being able to turn off the power by just bumping the switch with your knee, no hands required, seems like it could come in handy some day.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ladd said:


> Just got an email from Rockler for there "last chance before Christmas" sale and among other goodies is the Power Safety Tool Switch for $20, down from $30.
> 
> As a raw noobie, I know I'm way more attracted to buttons and flashing lights when it comes to tools and accessories than is needed, but being able to turn off the power by just bumping the switch with your knee, no hands required, seems like a good idea.


Yup, nothing wrong with that switch at all and it's a good idea to have a external mounted switch that is easy to access like that. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea for safetys sake. Should be a welcome addition to your setup.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Dang - of course you posted this minutes after I just ordered one from WoodCraft.....


----------

